# My first Kit Box



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Unfortuanatly i am un able to post the pics but if you go to my album you can view the pictures there . Its pretty much finished, just a few minor touch ups left like adding the trim. Let me know what you all think. I had an interesting idea for the landing board, but it seems pretty sturdy. I cant wait to start traing the racers and get them in the air.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok i got it working here are the pics.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice little kit box you've got there. Your birds look really nice too. Are you planning on resettling those birds? They look like old birds so I would take caution with resettling them if you are. 

Henry


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

most of the birds are 08 and 09 buit i do have 1 that is an 01. I would like to try and resettle them but probably going to what a while and let them start breeding and raising babies first. that way they get used to it being their new nesting area.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea. If these birds have been homed at their previous loft then you take a risk of losing them even if they have nested and raised 2 rounds of babies. Good birds will always find their way home or die trying in any event. I would suggest you wait and fly their young but that would leave you with prisoner birds.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

The guy that i got the racers from said he never flew them at his house but he had raced them. So not to sure what effect that has on the birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay so they have been raced before...so that means that they've been trained to a loft somewhere along the way. In the end it's really up to you to decide. I've lost some old birds trying to resettle them and would hate for you to have the same experience. Don't get me wrong...there have been people who have had success with resettling old birds but to me they were just lucky.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is neat and unique design. Thank you! But you forgot a door for your trap. You must have some way to lock that trap at night or when you are not present.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

nice job! and informative post..


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

I actually put a chain on the inside that goes across the trap to keep things from pushing in. Its prett solid the bobs only move about 1/2" with the chain across them.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that the best part was that its actually pretty cheap to build. It cost roughly $200-$250 depending on if you want to put trim on it. you can save about $30-$50 if you don't paint it. Dimensions are 4'x4' and 4' tall in the front 3' tall in the back, and the legs are 18" long, inset and flush with the top of the platform. It has 12) 9-1/2"x10"x9-1/2" boxes in it and should be able to hold about 20 birds. The boxes are a little small but still work, and the birds don't seem to mind too much either .


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

All finished .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NICE! What kind of bowls are those?


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are actually plastic dog bowls I got at petsmart. They cost about 2.99 a bowl, I like them because they have a rubber ring on the bottom and they don't slide around in the nest boxes. Also reusable and very easy to clean. They work great for all my birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You could have built a deeper nest box. That way, the cock can guard the hen by sitting in front. If it is too late, then you will end up building perches for those cocks. You might also close the unused nest box with something or some cocks might claim more than they need. I have one cock that got 2 nest boxes (and these are 2 feet in length) and 4 perches! He is a bully.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

ya i will be adding perches tot he fronts of the boxes. Strangely my cock birds show no interest in the boxes they all just want to sit on top of them lol. Only the hens have been claiming the actual boxes. Im still working on a way to close off the empty boxes. May try to make some type of flip up door.


----------

